# horrible



## deadforever (Apr 23, 2020)

Severe menstrual cramps. I tried birth control and anti depressants, tyenol 3 but i get sicker. i tried herbs, teas. Nothing helps.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

I have the same problem a few years ago, I was suffering from severe menstrual cramps for 3 years. I thought it was just normal but it became more severe that it has interfered with my daily life (when I have my period). Finally after changing OB 3 times, I was diagnosed with adenomyosis.

You should go to your OB if you think your menstrual cramps are not normal anymore.


----------

